# What are all the available villagers?



## Maiden (Nov 26, 2017)

I've been playing pocket camp for a few days now and have unlocked quite a few villagers, but does anyone know all the villagers there is and the level you have to reach to get them? I've seen fauna in loading screen pictures and I would love to know which level I have to reach to unlock her, any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Dede (Nov 26, 2017)

Well here's a list of all the villagers that are currently available: http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Villager_list_(Pocket_Camp)
It doesn't specify at which level they unlock unfortunately. Fauna isn't too far in though so it shouldn't be too difficult to unlock her. Sorry I can't be of much help.


----------



## Maiden (Nov 26, 2017)

That's okay, thank you for the villager list


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 26, 2017)

The villagers don't unlock at certain levels as after the first few villagers the order you get them in is totally randomized. I got Fauna around level 13 if that helps though! =D


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 26, 2017)

Yeah it's randomized, most def. I am at level 22 and I don't have Fauna.
I've been pretty happy with my unlocks so far. Just mainly waiting on Stella ;v;


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 26, 2017)

I hope I get lucky and get Moe soon. I am level 15


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 26, 2017)

PaperCat said:


> I hope I get lucky and get Moe soon. I am level 15



I thought that said "I hope I get Lucky and Moe soon" and I was about to regret to inform you Lucky isn't in the game lol. My heart literally clenched because you sounded so excited and I breathed a sigh of relief when I reread it correctly.


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 26, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> I thought that said "I hope I get Lucky and Moe soon" and I was about to regret to inform you Lucky isn't in the game lol. My heart literally clenched because you sounded so excited and I breathed a sigh of relief when I reread it correctly.



Oh LOL. Mayhaps I should have worded that differently. I mean Lucky would be cool, but Moe is in my main town in ACNL and I love him so I want him in this game too


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 26, 2017)

PaperCat said:


> Oh LOL. Mayhaps I should have worded that differently. I mean Lucky would be cool, but Moe is in my main town in ACNL and I love him so I want him in this game too



no you totally worded it right, but i read it wrong LOL

and yeah, chrissy is one of my dreamies in my new leaf town (because francine is & i feel like i can't separate them??) so it was cool to see her, but i'm actually being more drawn to other villagers i never really paid too much attention to, like maggie and stella


----------

